# what size heater ?



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

what size heater do i need for a 130 gal tank?


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

Since you live in Canada right next door to Mr. Snowmizer, I would go with TWO 300 Watters.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

2x 250w marineland visi therm stealth...you can do 200w but at 5 dollars more mind as well buy the biggest model...I always do about 3-5 watts per gallon never issues.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

delete


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

k thanks guys


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just my choice, but 1-2 watts per gallon will tke care of most all indoor tanks.
North Pole or not, if your tank is indoors you really do not need a heater, or heaters that have the ability to turn your tank into a big "Fresh Fish Stew".
To me, one of the cases where bigger is not really better.


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

well the heater only maintains the temperature that its set at so it wouldnt really over heat the tank.also the 300 watt heater is good for up to 80 gal so i will probably get two.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

locomotive282 said:


> Since you live in Canada right next door to Mr. Snowmizer, I would go with TWO 300 Watters.


Unless you're planning on setting up the tank OUTSIDE, I would strongly advise against this.



MightyM said:


> 2x 250w marineland visi therm stealth...you can do 200w but at 5 dollars more mind as well buy the biggest model...I always do about 3-5 watts per gallon never issues.


Bigger isn't better just because its basically the same price...

Look, I use a puny 100w on my 55g tank. It maintains 80degrees when the ambient temp in the room is 68, and when its set to full, the hottest the tank can get is 84 in the winter and 88 in the summer (when ambient temp is 72 due to AC) So... I would say maybe 200-250W TOTAL is what you should be using on your tank if the ambient room temp is around 70. Thats what I'll be using on my 125.

What you want to do is, whatever heater(s) you buy, put them on the tank, set it to full, and let it run for >24hrs. If the tank water gets over 90, you've got too much heater. Simple as that. I'd aim for a max possible temp somewhere between 85-88 degrees and then you'd be sized perfectly.

The thing is, heaters are notoriously unreliable. And when they break, they stick in the on position and are no longer able to switch themselves on and off to maintain the temp they are set at. With 2x300 watt heaters, 1 of them will probably be able to get the tank up to 90 on its own if it breaks, and with 2 of them, you're doubling your chances that you'll get one that breaks.

You're other option is to use an external temperature controller. Then you just set the heater to max and let the temp controller turn it on and off digitally, and you're nearly guarenteed to not have a stick-on failure. Then you can use as much wattage as you desire. Although, I still don't know why you'd want or need more wattage than it takes to maintain temp... :-?

Keep a spare 100w heater or so lying around incase you ever lose your furnace and the ambient temp drops 10+ degrees - that way you can stick it in the tank when you need it and remove it when heat is back on. This happened to me over the winter, and although it was unexpected, unplanned for, and a hassle, I much prefer that problem over coming home or waking up to a tank full of $400 worth of dead fish


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

so the 300 watt heater i got says its for tanks up to 80 gals,well i got another 50 gals to heat and i dont want that one heater to be working to hard and on all the time,so theres ppl saying one isnt enough and one saying ones enough,anywheres i can find some facts or something to see what i should do


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

300 watt is enough! if the tank stay at the temp you want then it's enough. 300 watt maybe too much for your tank. Do you know what happen when a heater malfunction? It may stay on all the time and fry your fish. That's why people get a heater that's just right so even when it stay on all the time the temp won't reach 90 degrees.


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

ok well then 300 watt isnt enough since its rated for a 80 gal tank,i have a 130 gal........


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:-? so it's not keeping the tank at the temp you want? I doubt it. Here's a calculator for you http://www.kernsanalysis.com/HeaterCalculator.cgi 300watt is more than enough! When did I say it's not enough :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*well the heater only maintains the temperature that its set at so it wouldnt really over heat the tank.also the 300 watt heater is good for up to 80 gal so i will probably get two.*
People shouldn`t drink and drive, but they do.
A heater for your tank should keep a stable temp, sometimes they don`t.

Do what you want.
Not my tank.
You want a 300, get it. You want 2, get 2.
Just saying there are plenty of posts about heaters that stick on and cook the fish.
You might get lucky and never have any problem.
Your fish can handle cooler water a whole bunch better than too hot.


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> :-? so it's not keeping the tank at the temp you want? I doubt it. Here's a calculator for you http://www.kernsanalysis.com/HeaterCalculator.cgi 300watt is more than enough! When did I say it's not enough :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


says on the box of the heater for a 300 watt thats its for an aquarium up to 80 gal,wasnt saying u said that,but i guess ill use 1 and ill go from there.
[/quote]


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

If you believe everything advertised on boxes, you'll be in trouble. Good luck with the heater.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

BMUR said:


> LSBoost said:
> 
> 
> > :-? so it's not keeping the tank at the temp you want? I doubt it. Here's a calculator for you http://www.kernsanalysis.com/HeaterCalculator.cgi 300watt is more than enough! When did I say it's not enough :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?
> ...


[/quote]

You can ignore the ratings on the box. they're accurate for like a tank temp rise of 30 degrees over ambient or something like that.

Think of it like this. 2 identical tanks. 1 tank is in a room kept at 75 degrees. 1 tank is in a room kept at 35 degrees. Do you think both tanks need the same heater just because the box says so? not hardly...

I told you how to size your heater. Buy 1, stick it in the tank, turn it to the max setting, and wait. If the water gets over 90, its more heater than you need and can kill your fish when it fails. I'm guessing a 200w heater will get your tank up to a max of ~85, and a 250w heater might top out real close to 90. I think a 300w heater will heat your tank over 90 and is thus too much heater. Course it depends on your normal room temp. I'm guessing around 70. If you keep your rooms warmer or colder, you may need slightly more or less than I'm estimating. A 300w heater will probably be good if your room temp is between 60-65.

You started this thread asking what size heater you need. This is my advice. From here, I pretty much take Kaiser's stance. Your tank, your fish, your $$$. Good Luck!


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

yea thanks for the advice,i will be using 1 300 watt heater,


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> cranking up your heatter to its full capacity will only rack up the bills especially if your running a single 200W in a 130g...it will constantly be running and does not have time to cool down...majority of heatters will fail when it is overlly worked.
> 
> not all heatters will break on you if you buy the right size heatter, from reliable brand name and running it properly...I have the stealth running in my tanks for years and all of them are still pin poin target at 78...I live in northern canada and my house is not always at 70 degrees in the winter.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, all depends on the temperature differential.

Heater Guide Example:

If you need to raise the temperature of a 55 gallon tank 15 F, simply use the guide below to find out what wattage is needed. The corresponding wattage is 190W, therefore you would select a 200 watt heater. For me, my downstairs theatre room may get down to 60 at night for my 75 gallon. Therefore a 300 watt heater is used.

DeltaT____10F____15F____20F____25F
Gallons-------------Watts----------------
10________53____80____106___133
20________80____120___160___200
30________93____140___187___233
40________107___160___213___265
55________127___190___253___316
75________147___220___293___367
90________160___240___320___400
120_______180___270___360___450
150_______200___300___400___500
180_______213___320___425___533
200_______220___330___440___550
250_______233___350___467___583


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

MightyM said:


> cranking up your heatter to its full capacity will only rack up the bills especially if your running a single 200W in a 130g...it will constantly be running and does not have time to cool down...majority of heatters will fail when it is overlly worked.
> 
> not all heatters will break on you if you buy the right size heatter, from reliable brand name and running it properly...I have the stealth running in my tanks for years and all of them are still pin poin target at 78...I live in northern canada and my house is not always at 70 degrees in the winter.


So if you run 2 300watts at partial duty you will save more than if you run a 200watt constantly? Can you back this up with some numbers before everyone rush out there and buy 2 300watts heater for their 10gallon tank? I run stealth in my tank too but I've heard a lot of bad stories about them (not as bad as some other brands).

Last question, what make you think running a heater full time will make it break quicker? All it is is a coil giving off heat. The switch is what is important, leaving a switch on all the time will make it break?

_Sorry for many edits, the previous quote was all messed up._


----------



## BMUR (Mar 7, 2010)

just like a baseboard heater in your house,it doesnt constantly run,it just maintains the temperature and thats why i was gonan run both so the 1 heater doesnt work so hard.but from the heater guide bellow,i will be fine with a 300 wat it seems


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

> cranking up your heatter to its full capacity will only rack up the bills especially if your running a single 200W in a 130g...it will constantly be running and does not have time to cool down...majority of heatters will fail when it is overlly worked.


Well, after you test to make sure the heater doesn't heat the water over 90, you turn it back down to the temp you want to set it at... :roll:

I disagree with this quote though. A given tank will require a given wattage to maintain a given temperature, regardless of the size of the heater you put in it. For example, suppose a 55g tank requires 80watts to maintain the temp you need. If you use a 100w heater, the heater will run at 100watts for about 19.2 hours in a day in order to average 80 watts over the course of a day. A 300w heater will run at 300w for about 6.4 hours per day in order to average the same wattage. So, the energy used in watt-hrs is exactly the same regardless of the heater size.

however, the bigger heater will turn on and off more times in a day, because it heats the water more quickly. It is the turning on and off that wears out the heater. The switch in the temp controller sparks each time it turns on and off. Over time, this spark sort of welds the contacts together so the heater can no longer shut off. *Running constantly is not what wears out a heater.* It does not mean the heater is working too hard if it is running more, and it is not using more energy than a larger heater.

By the way, if you use 2 heaters, and they are not both hooked up to the same temperature controller, you won't be helping either heater.

If both heaters are undersized, 1 heater will run constantly, and the other will switch on and off to regulate the temp. This isn't actually a bad situation, as if 1 heater breaks and sticks on, the other can now start turning on and off to regulate the temp. The problem is if you don't notice and replace the broken heater before the second one breaks.

If both heaters are oversized, such as if you were to stick 2 300w heaters in a 130g (unless you're heating an outdoor tank in winter  ), 1 heater will never turn on while the other contuously cycles on and off to regulate the temp. When the heater that is cycling breaks, the temp will rise and hopefully won't get too far over 90...

The reason is that the on and off points, and the set points of 2 heats can not be completely synchronized without connecting them to 1 external temperature controller.

I mean, this really isn't rocket science...


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Cichlidude said:


> Yes, all depends on the temperature differential.
> 
> Heater Guide Example:
> 
> ...


I like this chart better than the calculator from the link another poster added as the numbers seem closer to what I have currently. But to the OP...it is indeed your party so do whats best for you.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Cichlidude said:


> Yes, all depends on the temperature differential.
> 
> Heater Guide Example:
> 
> ...


With ambient temperature around 55 degrees and tank temperature 62 degrees and wanting to have tank temperature 78 degrees I have two 800w heaters on since quarter to 9 EST last night and currently tank is at about 70 degrees. Forgive the ignorance but though I like this chart it does not note room temperature...thus I imagine this not not an exact science at all. I so loathe the next notice from my utility company...they (and the fish) will be happy while I (and bank account) will not. Cheers!


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

I have a 135 gallon tank. One 300 watt heater is NOT enough in the winter for me. One factor may be that my wife keeps the ambient temperature in the house at 60 F or below.

I'm a firm believer in the twin heaters concept for any tank 55 gal. or larger. If the thermostat of one heater sticks in the on position, it's probably not powerful enough to heat the water to a point where the fish are harmed.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> So if you run 2 300watts at partial duty you will save more than if you run a 200watt constantly? Can you back this up with some numbers before everyone rush out there and buy 2 300watts heater for their 10gallon tank? I run stealth in my tank too but I've heard a lot of bad stories about them (not as bad as some other brands).
> 
> Last question, what make you think running a heater full time will make it break quicker? All it is is a coil giving off heat. The switch is what is important, leaving a switch on all the time will make it break?


gladly to back up my words with numbers and references...first off I suggested 2x 250w and you suggested 1x 300w...lets says its .5 cent/100w per hour at partial running time with 2 heaters at 8hrs my cost would be 2.4 per day.....with your 300w constantly running due to un-even temperature at 20hrs/day your cost is .6 more than having two heaters...

still not sure? heres 3 links

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/heati ... eguide.htm
http://www.ehow.com/way_5183905_size-he ... rium_.html
http://www.aquariummonsters.com.au/cata ... cles_id/70


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Malawi Mac said:


> I have a 135 gallon tank. One 300 watt heater is NOT enough in the winter for me. One factor may be that my wife keeps the ambient temperature in the house at 60 F or below.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the twin heaters concept for any tank 55 gal. or larger. If the thermostat of one heater sticks in the on position, it's probably not powerful enough to heat the water to a point where the fish are harmed.


Yes, according to the table above move to the 150 gallon tank and you would need a 400 watt heater to go from 60 to 80 degrees.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

>Yes, according to the table above move to the 150 gallon tank and you would need a 400 watt heater to go from 60 to 80 degrees.

Oh, and that doesn't mean you can have 2 - 200 watt units. You would need 2 - 400 watt units to maintain the correct temperature (but they would cycle less often).

Otherwise, I could have 8 - 50 watt units and your tank would be at temperature right? Wrong. If I heat water to 100 degrees and heat another pot to 100 degrees and then combine them, I would have 200 degree water right? Sorry, it's still only 100 degrees. Unfortunately it is not additive.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

MightyM said:


> > So if you run 2 300watts at partial duty you will save more than if you run a 200watt constantly? Can you back this up with some numbers before everyone rush out there and buy 2 300watts heater for their 10gallon tank? I run stealth in my tank too but I've heard a lot of bad stories about them (not as bad as some other brands).
> >
> > Last question, what make you think running a heater full time will make it break quicker? All it is is a coil giving off heat. The switch is what is important, leaving a switch on all the time will make it break?
> 
> ...


Ok, First let me get this clear, I did not suggest the 300 watt heater. The OP already bought one so he's stuck with it and he was thinking about getting another one. I do not know what his ambient temp is but assuming most people live indoor at around 70 degrees at 300watt heater is more than enough.

I don't know where you get your numbers from but it doesn't make sense to me. Why would a 300 watt be running for 20 hours to maintain a 130gallon tank unless the ambient temp is really really really low. Why would 2 x 250watt be running at only 8 hours in the same condition. If by 8 hours you mean 8 hours for each 250watt then that would make it 16 hours and that will make it cost more then the original heater.

Second, the three link you gave say nothing about a saving from running over powered heater vs running one that's just right.

Third, your original quote was:



MightyM said:


> > _"cranking up your heatter to its full capacity will only rack up the bills especially if your running a single 200W in a 130g...it will constantly be running and does not have time to cool down...majority of heatters will fail when it is overlly worked.
> >
> > not all heatters will break on you if you buy the right size heatter, from reliable brand name and running it properly...I have the stealth running in my tanks for years and all of them are still pin poin target at 78...I live in northern canada and my house is not always at 70 degrees in the winter. _"


So what you are saying is that a single 200w running in a 130gallon will cost more than having a higher wattage heater which will not run as often. That does not make sense at all. The 200w will run longer and a higher wattage heater will run shorter but it has higher wattage!

And why would it fail when it overly worked? The constant switching from on and off from higher wattage heater will be more likely to fail.


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

>Notrevo,

With ambient temperature around 55 degrees and tank temperature 62 degrees and wanting to have tank temperature 78 degrees I have two 800w heaters on since quarter to 9 EST last night and currently tank is at about 70 degrees.
*****

You have a 535 Gallon tank. Do you understand your problem with what I said above?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

To those who keep their indoor temps in the 50-60 range..Well, my hat is off to you.
I thought I was hard-core, but compared to ya`ll........... =D>

These threads pop up every winter.
Heater size and failed heater disaster stories.
People ask a question, we answer.
People don`t like, or agree with the answer, which generates a few pages of the low watts trying to change the minds of the high watts.
In the end we agree to disagree.
Is either side Ã¢â‚¬Å"rightÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> To those who keep their indoor temps in the 50-60 range..Well, my hat is off to you.
> I thought I was hard-core, but compared to ya`ll........... =D>
> 
> These threads pop up every winter.
> ...


----------

